# model h whizzer engine spewing oil out of the crankcase breather



## cubawhizzer (Sep 2, 2019)

ANY IDEA WHY THIS IS HAPPENING?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Over filled the oil?


----------



## spoker (Sep 2, 2019)

bad rings or bad breather,causing crankcase pressure


----------



## Thurman (Sep 2, 2019)

What's the history on this Whizzer? Did it just start blowing oil, or did you just aquire it?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2019)

Missing a baffle?


----------



## cubawhizzer (Sep 3, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Over filled the oil?



im using 6 onces


----------



## cubawhizzer (Sep 3, 2019)

spoker said:


> bad rings or bad breather,causing crankcase pressure



im using new ring and about the breather im not so sure if i missing something inside of it.
maybe a pic of the breather internals  will help to compare


----------



## cubawhizzer (Sep 3, 2019)

Thurman said:


> What's the history on this Whizzer? Did it just start blowing oil, or did you just aquire it?



i rebuild it not too long ago.probably has 150+ miles since rebuid.almost from the begining start blowing oil


----------



## spoker (Sep 3, 2019)

did it do the same thing b4 the rebuild?


----------



## cubawhizzer (Sep 4, 2019)

spoker said:


> did it do the same thing b4 the rebuild?



i rebuild this engine from parts i collect last 7 years plus some i buy from ebay,memorylane and others sites


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2019)

if it has roller rod bearings it requires the taller breather tube.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2019)

When I was with the Whizzer club, there was a huge article on this very issue. Anyone still have it?
@Goldenrod would know


----------



## cubawhizzer (Sep 6, 2019)

bricycle said:


> When I was with the Whizzer club, there was a huge article on this very issue. Anyone still have it?
> @Goldenrod would know



found the problem.one the piston circlip cut a groove in the cilinder wall.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2019)

cubawhizzer said:


> found the problem.one the piston circlip cut a groove in the cilinder wall.



sorry that was the reason....


----------

